# Naturalistic explanations for Laws of Logic



## T.A.G. (Dec 6, 2009)

1.name some that you have heard of and then show why you think it is foolish.

2.Yesterday, I heard that they came from sweat in the evolution process etc. (please try not to laugh so hard  ) What would you say to that?


----------



## Confessor (Dec 6, 2009)

Why do atheists need to offer such an explanation? By the Principle of Sufficient Reason, if they have no reason to believe that laws of logic need explaining (just as we have no reason to "account for" God's existence), then there is nothing to explain in the first place.

Now, I think there is potential in crafting an argument that has to do with the necessity of a universal Mind, but this is different than telling atheists to account for logic.

*Edit*: My apologies, that is not the principle of sufficient reason at all (and I unnecessarily capitalized it). So, ignore my mistaken terminology.


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 6, 2009)

T.A.G. said:


> 1.name some that you have heard of and then show why you think it is foolish.
> 
> 2.Yesterday, I heard that they came from sweat in the evolution process etc. (please try not to laugh so hard  ) What would you say to that?



Some people think that they are man-made. The problem with this view is the following: If they are man-made then they are not absolute. Laws of logic would be relative to each individual person or individual culture. Different cultures could adopt different laws of logic. There would be so basis for rational debate because the two parties could simply adopt different laws of logic. Each would be correct according to his own arbitrary standard.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 7, 2009)

Maybe they're lumps of beef in the brain.  Sorry, clumps of human brain would be more accurate, and scientifically nuanced language.

-----Added 12/7/2009 at 04:56:19 EST-----



T.A.G. said:


> 1.name some that you have heard of and then show why you think it is foolish.
> 
> 2.Yesterday, I heard that they came from sweat in the evolution process etc. (please try not to laugh so hard  ) What would you say to that?



I thought that was where evolutionists said nipples and breasts came from -
sweat glands developing  Sorry for the bad language, but I'm using it in a purely medical scientific kind of way.


----------

